# Phân loại các loại da thuộc trong ngành thuộc da



## avocado (17/8/21)

Phân loại các loại da thuộc trong ngành thuộc da Những sản phẩm về Da luôn mang lại sự sang trọng và vẻ lịch lãm cho người sử dụng. Đồ da được giá sổ bìa da cao cấp con người sử dụng từ những thời trước Công Nguyên khi sử dụng da thú vật để mặc khi mà vải và lụa chưa được tạo ra. Cho đến sau Công Nguyên, các loại da thuộc thú vật bắt đầu được gia công để sử dụng cho giới quý tộc hay tướng lĩnh quân đội mang khi ra chiến trướng với mục đích giữ ấm cùng với lông thú vật. Đến thế kỷ 21, da vẫn là một trong những vật liệu được ưa chuộng trên thế giới để trang trí và làm đẹp cho con người hay các vật dụng như nội thất ô-tô, gia đình, túi sách… 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hiện nay có rất nhiều loại da động vật được sổ tay bìa da cao cấpcon người sử dụng như: Da cừu, da cừu non, da ngựa, da bò, da dê, da trâu, da lợn, da cá sấu hay da đà điểu, … mỗi loại có một đặc điểm khác nhau. Nhiều người khi sử dụng đồ da luôn tự hỏi: “Đây là da gì hoặc phân biệt da như thế nào?”. Với bài viết “Hướng dẫn phân biệt các loại da thuộc cơ bản” , đặc điểm cũng như ứng dụng của các loại da thuộc này trong trong ngành công nghiệp da! Hãy cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu thêm qua qua bài viết sau. 1. Da bò / da trâu Da bò Trâu và bò là hai loại gia súc lớn có ngoại hình và kích cỡ da tương đối giống nhau, sau khi thuộc da nếu không phải là người trong nghề thì rất khó để có thể phân biệt được đâu là da bò và đâu là da trâu. Thường thì, da trâu thô và cứng hơn da bò, nên da bò thường được dùng để chế tác ra nhiều loại sản phẩm hơn da trâu, đồng thời da bò cũng đắt hơn da trâu. Da trâu Da bò thật chỉ mịn khi đó là da bò sáp nhưng khi quan sát kỹ trên bề mặt da vẫn thấy có lỗ chân lông, da bò có lỗ chân lông to hơn và nhìn khá rõ là da bò hạt, những lỗ chân lông này gần to như da trâu, nhưng vẫn nhỏ hơn lỗ chân lông da trâu một ít. Thực ra, nếu tinh ý một chút, bạn sẽ phân biệt được da trâu và da bò. Để phân biệt 2 loại da này chúng ta có thể căn cứ vào kích thước lỗ chân lông trên da. Da trâu thường có lỗ chân lông to, vị trí các lỗ chân lông phân bố tương đối không đồng đều. Trong khi đó, da bò là loại da có lỗ chân lông nhỏ hơn và được phân bố đều, không sít lại với nhau như da trâu. Da bò thật sẽ mịn khi đó là da bò sáp nhưng nhìn kỹ vẫn có lỗ chân lông, da bò có lỗ chân lông to hơn nhìn rất rõ là da bò hạt, gần to như da trâu, song vẫn bé hơn lỗ chân lông da trâu một ít. Để phân biệt 2 loại da này người ta thường căn cứ vào việc quan sát kích thước lỗ chân lông trên bề mặt da. Da bò trưởng thành có độ dày từ 1.2 – 1.4 mm, da bò có độ dày lớn nhất so với da cừu và da cừu non, cùng với đó da bò có tính chất cứng và có tính co giãn rất ít (nếu nói là không có). Đặc điểm nhận diện da bò là cứng, Ít mùi so với da cừu, Ít thấm nước, Không co giãn, ít nhăn Ứng dụng: Da bò ít được sử dụng trong ngành thời trang áo mà được sử dụng nhiều cho gia công túi sách, giầy, dép, nội thất gia đình, ô-tô. Da bò thường được dùng để làm giày, dây lưng, ví, cặp, túi xách da cao cấp…, Còn da trâu thường được dùng để sản xuất giày dép da, vali hay túi. Các sản phẩm đều được làm từ da trâu/da bò nhưng lại có nhiều giá khác nhau là do quá trình thuộc và vị trí của da trên con da, các sản phẩm đắt thường được lấy ở phần lưng của con bò và là da lớp 1. Bạn nên nhớ một điều nữa đó là, cùng là các sản phẩm thuộc da bò hay da trâu nhưng giá cả lại khác nhau do vùng da dùng để sản xuất khác nhau. Các sản phẩm đắt thường ở lưng sườn, giá rẻ ở các chỗ da mỏng. Hai loại này thường được dùng làm giày, dép dép 2. Da dê (Sơn dương) Đặc điểm: Bề mặt da dê thường rất mềm mịn, chặt da, có độ bền cao. Để phân biệt được đâu là da dê thật bạn nên quan sát bề mặt da dê nếu thấy những đường vân hình vòng cung và trên đó thường sẽ có 2 – 4 lỗ chân lông to, xung quanh là những lỗ chân lông rất nhỏ thì đó là da thật. Mặt da trông mịn, thớ chặt, sờ vào thấy dẻo. Ứng dụng: Người ta thường dùng da dê hay da sơn dương dể làm bao tay, túi xách, đồ mặc đi săn, hoặc thích hợp nhất để làm áo da. 3. Da cừu Đặc điểm: Da cừu có loại da có khá nhiều lỗ chân lông nhỏ li ti hình bầu dục, mỏng và mềm, tạo thành một dải dài phân bố đều trên khắp bề mặt da. Da cừu thường kém bền hơn da bò/da trâu, da cừu non sẽ không tốt bằng da cừu trưởng thành, da cừu thường được dùng làm ví nam cao cấp và các sản phẩm da có kích thước nhỏ rất đẹp. Đặc điểm của da cừu non cũng giống như da cừu trưởng thành như có ánh xanh đỏ khi đưa ra ánh sáng mặt trời – thấm nước nhiều hơn so với da cừu trưởng thành bởi độ mỏng của da cừu non và tính co giãn cao hơn – nhăn nhiều hơn so với da cừu trưởng thành. Da cừu non: được làm từ cừu chưa trưởng thành, có độ dày từ 0.7 – 0.9 mm, da cừu trưởng thành thường có độ dày từ 0.9 – 1.1 mm có tính mềm – co giãn và có mùi thơm tự nhiên. Da cừu non mỏng hơn so với cừu trưởng thành bởi cừu chưa lớn có da mềm mà mỏng hơn thế nên da cừu non thường có giá thành đắt hơn so với cừu trưởng thành vì lý do da từ cừu non được ít hơn và công nghệ thuộc da đắt hơn so với da của cừu trưởng thành. Da cừu non mềm – mỏng và có tính co giãn cao hơn so với cừu trưởng thành Ứng dụng: Da cừu có tính hấp hơi cao, được sử dụng nhiều trong áo da thời trang bởi hấp và nhả nhiệt tốt không gây nóng – nhăn. Đặc điểm nhận diện da cừu nhất là màu đen khi đưa ra ánh sáng mặt trời, trên bề mặt da cừu ánh màu hơi tím – đỏ và khi nhỏ nước thấm ít, để lại vệt thấm nước bởi tình thẩm thấu và hấp hơi của da. 4. Da cá sấu Da cá sấu không giống như da bò hay da cừu, vì nó chỉ có một vân da đặc trưng, bìa đựng hồ sơ bằng da da cá sấu có hoa văn đa dạng và đặc biệt không có hoa văn nào lặp lại bởi mỗi con cá sấu sẽ có một nét đặc trưng riêng, không con cá sấu nào giống con nào. Da cá sấu thường được dùng là ví da và thắt lưng. 5. Da lợn Đặc điểm: Lợn là loài vật được chăn nuôi nhiều để lấy thịt, nên da cũng có giá thành rẻ hơn. Da lợn rất dễ phân biệt bởi lỗ chân lông hiện ra trên bề mặt tròn thô và có ba chân lông chụm lại với nhau, nếu quan sát kỹ bạn sẽ thấy khá nhiều hình tam giác, phẳng rắn và hơi cứng… Ứng dụng: Cảm giác khi sờ tay vào đó là cứng, phẳng, rắn, da lợn thường được dùng làm vali, giày dép, túi hay lóc ngăn trong chiếc ví da 6. Da ngựa:Đặc điểm: Da ngựa có lỗ chân lông hình bầu dục, không rõ ràng, to hơn lỗ chân lông của da bò, sắp xếp có quy tắc, trên mặt xốp mềm, tối màu. Ứng dụng: Làm vali, túi.Qua bài viết cơ bản này, hy vọng Bạn có một cách nhìn chuyên sâu hơn về các loại da thuộc đã và đang được ứng dụng trong ngành công nghiệp da. Và các loại da thuộc này sẽ quyết định nên chất lượng, giá thành của sản phẩm da cao cấp như túi, ví, giày, dép, quần áo, thắt lưng, ví da,…vốn là da thật, có đặc tính mềm, dẻo dai, bền bỉ, tuổi thọ cao.


----------

